# Home Exterior Color Suggestions



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

A soft white (not extra white!) will probably give you the effect you are looking for - as boring as it sounds


----------



## erinra (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with the white, not that original but...


----------

